# XSD aus Java Klassen erzeugen??



## ReX_ (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

gibt es eine Moeglichkeit (eventuell mit JAXB) aus einer Fertigen Java Klasse ein XML Schema zu erzeugen.

Vielen Dank.


----------



## Marcinek (20. Mai 2011)

EMF macht das.


----------



## musiKk (20. Mai 2011)

JAXB hat dafür [c]schemagen[/c].


----------

